# The big day!!



## fpnmf (Jan 13, 2012)

The Woman and I have been together for a little over 4 years.

This morning we are going to the courthouse and get married!!

Her dad, an 82 Year old USMC Korean War combat decorated Veteran will be giving the bride away!!

  Craig


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 13, 2012)

Congratulations Craig. It is about time she made an honest man of you


----------



## sound1 (Jan 13, 2012)

Gongrats 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  and a big THANK YOU to dad for his service!!


----------



## graystratcat (Jan 13, 2012)

Congratulations Craig!  Wishing you and your new wife nothing but the best!

-Salt


----------



## daveomak (Jan 13, 2012)

Congrats Craig... I can see domesticated recipes in your future (maybe).. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.. All the best to you and your bride.... Thank dad for his service to our great country..... Dave


----------



## sunman76 (Jan 13, 2012)

GAME OVER....

LOL just kiddn CONGRATS and do give thanks to the father of the Bride


----------



## reloadmike78 (Jan 13, 2012)

Congrats Craig!  Awesome stuff, and ask your new Father In Law for some stories about Chesty...Puller!


----------



## pineywoods (Jan 13, 2012)

Congrats to both of you!!!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 13, 2012)

Congratulations Craig! I wish you both many years of happiness together!


----------



## venture (Jan 13, 2012)

Congrats, Craig!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## big casino (Jan 13, 2012)

Congrats Craig!  best wishes!


----------



## sierra (Jan 13, 2012)

Congratulations! Now, isn't it the wife's role to do all the cooking? Guess you need to give her the keys to the smoker...


----------



## gersus (Jan 13, 2012)

Congrats Craig! You should smoke some sausage to celebrate ;)


----------



## DanMcG (Jan 13, 2012)

Congrats Craig..........nice knowing ya, hope she lets ya check in here once in awhile


----------



## sprky (Jan 13, 2012)

*Congratulations* and best wishes to you and your bride.


----------



## fpnmf (Jan 13, 2012)

Thanks fellas!!

  Craig


----------



## whittling chip (Jan 13, 2012)

Congratulations.

My wife and I are heading towards our 30 year anniversary this June. I wish you the same luck and happiness that my wife and I have shared over the years.

Best of luck!


----------



## bluebombersfan (Jan 13, 2012)

Big Congrats!!


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Jan 13, 2012)

It's about time you made her a respectable Woman , Craig. I know you'll be happy(what with the trial period).

And give the Fil a hardy handshake for what he's done,during and after the War(meaning the daughter) LOL~!.

Stan      aka      oldschoolbbq


----------



## rdknb (Jan 13, 2012)

Congrats to you both


----------



## garyinmd (Jan 13, 2012)

Congrats Craig!  best wishes in the future and like most have said, thank the FIL for his service to our GREAT COUNTRY.  Because of the sacrifice from men and women like him we can have a great site like this.

[color= rgb(24, 24, 24)]Gary[/color]


----------



## bmudd14474 (Jan 13, 2012)

Congrats Craig. Thumbs Up


----------



## miamirick (Jan 13, 2012)

congrats! i got 25 years of wedded bliss under my belt  (along with some pulled pork)  just remember she is always right and your life will be easy   








beautiful cake


----------



## custom99 (Jan 13, 2012)

Congratulations Craig, Wishing you both a long and happy, smoking, future together.


----------



## eman (Jan 13, 2012)

Congrats!!! Now The Woman becomes The Wife


----------



## gotarace (Jan 13, 2012)

Awesome Craig!!!! Hope your marriage is filled with health and happiness. Glad you found someone special to spend your life with!!!


----------



## alelover (Jan 14, 2012)

Congratulations Craig. Wish you many years of happiness. Have you talked about having kids?


----------



## solaryellow (Jan 14, 2012)

Congrats Craig!


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 14, 2012)




----------



## raptor700 (Jan 14, 2012)

Congrats neighbor

Are you gonna smoke some ribs for your honeymoon?


----------



## cactuskid (Jan 14, 2012)

Well Congratulations Craig. I hope you two have years of happiness.

Don


----------



## africanmeat (Jan 14, 2012)

Congrats Craig and to the Lady


----------



## missed-em (Jan 15, 2012)

Congrats - the roads always shorter when two travel together - been married 51+ and we've been over a lot of roads together.  Thanks to the Vet, those wern't the best of times!

Who gets control of the smoker?


----------



## werdwolf (Jan 15, 2012)

congrats and God bless


----------



## mballi3011 (Jan 15, 2012)

Congrats and was her dress made out of some (not much) of that bacon you just made?????


----------



## roller (Jan 15, 2012)

Congratulations !!!!!


----------

